# My first horse! Conformation assessment please!



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I've been poking around this forum for a long time. I've loved seeing and reading about everybody's horses! So, finally, I am a horse owner myself! I had been leasing horse over the last year and Anna, specifically, for the last month to try her out. I fell in love with her almost immediately. So here she is:

Anna (The Anniversary Diamond)
Registered Paint
7 years old
16 hh

Sorry, she is rather dirty in the pics!


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't know too much about the critiquing, but I just wanted to say what a cutie!


----------



## sammiejo10 (Jun 23, 2012)

she looks kinda swayed backed


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I dont' think she is swaybacked. She is pretty downhill, though. her gaskin is small compared to the large buttock. She's got a pretty nice shoulder and neck ties in well. I think her conformation is pretty nice, the kind that stays sound .


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I think she looks like a perfect first horse.

Yep, she has her flaws, conformationally, but none of them are likely to cause soundness issues, and none of them is likely to restrict her ability to meet the requirements most people have for their first horse. She looks sweet, and most importantly, she looks safe.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I like her head, neck and shoulder. Decent pasterns and feet. She has a nice eye and calm appearance. Looks like a sweet girl too.

She is unfortunately, long in body and strung out. She is also downhill. She toes out in all four feet. She's also a little straight in the rear.

Not breeding material, but looks like a nice 'best friend' type. What are your plans for her?

Lizzie


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

CONGRATS! She is ADORABLE.. Such a cute face and coloring! Wow 
Like said above, the only faults I see are that she is built a little downhill, her chest is a little narrow compared to her hindquarters, the back legs are a little camped under/posty, and she may need a hoof trim soon! 
Nothing that would affect her soundness and she looks like a perfect first horse!
I still can't get over that color!!  Lovelovelove 
Good luck with her!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Her right fore hoof looks really awkward to me. I don't know if it's a bad trim job or what. I love how smooth her rear is, although she does have a bit of a steep croup. Nice shoulder angle, and her neck ties in a liiiittle too low. Her back is a touch long, and she's not swayback but she is butt high. Her hind legs look a bit posty, and all four of her hooves do toe out. Overall, she's a nice looking lady and looks to be a great first horse. I just don't know what's going on with her fore right hoof. Does anyone else see that or am I crazy?


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi guys, thank you for all the replies!
My plans for her are just to do a little bit of everything in a minor way. Mostly relaxed trail rides and some light gaming. I realize she isn't perfect by any stretch of the imagination, conformation wise. And yes, you're right, certainly not breeding material. I don't EVER want to get into breeding so no worries about that hehe! 
She is a wonderful mare and I love her to death. It's been fantastic to have her in my life! 
As for the hoof comment, her hooves are fine. I think it's just a trick of the light/mud. And yes, trim incoming 
Thanks again all!


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I think she has a long back, but a nice butt


----------

